# how to emerge php

## tobigen

Hi guys, I am wondering if anyone could assist me in emerging php. I keep getting the below error and I hv got no clue on how to solve it. 

This is my /etc/portage/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

USE_HARDWARE="3dnow 3dnowext acpi -apm lm-sensors mmx mmxext sse sse2 usb udev"

USE_SOUND="alsa -arts -esd -oss gstreamer pulseaudio"

USE_GFX="gimp visualization encode"

USE_BASIC="opengl gtk imap xml bzip2 zlib java X vim-with-x vim-syntax spell tk"

USE_LIBS="gif jpeg png tiff svg a52 aac exif mp3 ogg vorbis theora xpm wmf win32codecs x264 flac postscript"

USE_OUTRAGE="-ipv6 -lirc -samba -gpm -eds -kde -emacs -xemacs -xdm -gdm -osd -xinerama -cups"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi vesa"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="3"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log,warn save:log,warn,error,info syslog:error"

This is the php error 

genTooBox# emerge -av php

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-lang/php

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "php" has unmet requirements.

- dev-lang/php-5.4.8::gentoo USE="berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype exif fileinfo filter fpm gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json ldap (multilib) nls phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib -apache2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile (-frontbase) -ftp -gd -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos (-kolab) -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode (-selinux) -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sqlite3 (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    truetype? ( gd ) exif? ( gd )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    truetype? ( gd ) cjk? ( gd ) exif? ( gd ) xpm? ( gd ) gd? ( zlib ) simplexml? ( xml ) soap? ( xml ) wddx? ( xml ) xmlrpc? ( any-of ( xml iconv ) ) xmlreader? ( xml ) xsl? ( xml ) ldap-sasl? ( ldap ) kolab? ( imap ) mhash? ( hash ) phar? ( hash ) mysqlnd? ( any-of ( mysql mysqli pdo ) ) qdbm? ( !gdbm ) readline? ( !libedit ) recode? ( !imap !mysql !mysqli ) sharedmem? ( !threads ) !cli? ( !cgi? ( !fpm? ( !apache2? ( !embed? ( cli ) ) ) ) )

----------

## DONAHUE

```
echo "dev-lang/php gd" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -av php
```

----------

## piotraf

 *tobigen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> 
>     truetype? ( gd ) exif? ( gd )
> ...

 

try to apply the REQUIRED_USE flag? :

```
USE="gd" emerge -pv php
```

if satisfctory, either add it globally to make.conf or locally e.g. by

```
echo "=dev-lang/php-5.4.8 gd" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

or to all future php by

```
echo "dev-lang/php gd" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## tobigen

Thanks guys I love you.

----------

